# JPanel im BorderLayout feste Größe/Position zuordnen



## Phil-Guest (29. Mrz 2007)

Hi,

ich habe in meiner von JFrame abgeleiteten Klasse 2 Objekte im BorderLayout, aber das WEST-Objekt streckt sich vertikal, so dass es unten vom SOUTH-Objekt überdeckt wird.
Wie bring ich dem WEST-Objekt bei, in welcher Größe es angezeigt werden soll? Am liebsten durch eine feste Größe.

PS: JFileTree ist von JPanel abgeleitet.


```
public class Window extends JFrame {

	private void initWindow() {
		setBounds(50, 50, 640, 480);
		setLayout(new BorderLayout());
		setJMenuBar(createMenuBar());
		add(createStatusBar(), BorderLayout.SOUTH);
		add(createTree(), BorderLayout.WEST);
		setResizable(true);
		setVisible(true);
	}

	private JFileTree createTree() {
		String str = file.toString();
		tree = new JFileTree(str);
		return tree;
	}
}
```


----------



## Wildcard (29. Mrz 2007)

theoretisch mit setPreferedSize, aber warum nimmst du keine JScrollPane?


----------



## Guest (30. Mrz 2007)

setPreferredSize und auch Min/Max halten sich nur horizontal an die Vorgaben, vertikal wird immer bis auf Fenstergröße gestreckt.
JFileTree hat schon ne JScrollPane, den Code dafür hab ich über Google dorther: http://forum.javacore.de/viewtopic.php?p=25305


----------



## Wildcard (30. Mrz 2007)

Dann musst du im Tree eine Methode des Scrollable Interfaces überschreiben und bei getScrollableTracksViewportHeight() false zurückgeben.


----------

